# My New Wheels



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright lets take a vote. The first pic are my old wheels the second is the pic of my new ones. I like the second but I miss the shine of those chrome wheels. What do you guys think.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I like your 2nd set of wheels much better!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Old ones


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

New ones.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I like them both, but your new ones look better on the car. I would take either for mine....that is not a bad problem to have trying to decide between two nice sets of wheels!


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

New ones. The old look somewhat ricey.


----------



## 6LiterRiceEater (Mar 23, 2011)

Old set aren't bad but your new ones are better.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely new ones man. Old ones look cheap/ricey compared to the new ones.:cool


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Old ones....


----------



## markzeronine (Mar 31, 2011)

New ones are much better. Nice pick up!


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I think your new wheels look much better!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

New......


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

new ones


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

much prefer the new ones. simple 5 spokes always look nicer than splits, especially in chrome.


----------

